# Tarpon off Cameron?



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

Has anyone fished for tarpon off Cameron lately? I was planning a short trip next weekend, and thought about trying to play with them, if there are any around?

If so, any hints about water depth, etc?


----------

